# Huge Shear



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

I come up with 3 awg copper and a maximum 200 amp inverse time breaker.

Motor FLI = 77x1.25= 96.25 = 3 awg copper

Motor FLI - 77x2.5 (per table 430.52) = 192.5
per exception 1 of 430.52 allowance to round up to next standard size OCPD (240.6) = 200 amp

Pete


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Yeah, that's what I'm getting and the fuses were 200. I don't know where they're getting the 250, the slider is a square d.


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

Just did the service work for a 200 HP irrigation pump this morning. POCO was working on setting poles up to it.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Loose Neutral said:


> A friend of mine ( I know here we go) bought this shear. It's freaking huge. 480v 60 hp he needs it hooked up, just using the slider cheater I'm coming up with #3 and a 250 amp breaker. Sound Right? You should see this place SE cable every where. They used that stuff for most of all their equipment disconnects and for all the sub panels.


 
Loose Netural.,

I came up #3 as well with 200 amp breaker.

However is this shear is flyweel type or hydraullic type ? 

If Hydrallic type you are not too bad but flywheel units that diffrent story but for now I will wait until you confirm which conferation it have.


Merci,
Marc


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

frenchelectrican said:


> Loose Netural.,
> 
> I came up #3 as well with 200 amp breaker.
> 
> ...


It's hydro


----------



## noarcflash (Sep 14, 2011)

What are you shearing ???


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

noarcflash said:


> What are you shearing ???


At 60hp, it's a pretty safe bet it's sheet steel and not sheep.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> At 60hp, it's a pretty safe bet it's sheet steel and not sheep.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Loose Neutral said:


> A friend of mine ( I know here we go) bought this *shear.* It's freaking huge. 480v 60 hp he needs it hooked up, just using the slider cheater I'm coming up with #3 and a 250 amp breaker. Sound Right? You should see this place SE cable every where. They used that stuff for most of all their equipment disconnects and for all the sub panels.


Harry?











IF I HAVE TO EXPLAIN MYSELF IS IT WORTH THE TROUBLE


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harry_Shearer


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

It's funny cause he's one of those guys that has hooked up a light switch and all of sudden presto he's an electrician. Since he is a friend, I'm working time. He's buying everything, Yet he want's me to make his list. So he sees the fla is 77, so he goes and buys a used breaker on the net. I tell him he needs 200, he can't grasp why. I tell him it won't hold. I love it cause now i get paid to do it twice. By the way he's an iron worker so his head is as thick as an I beam.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Found another little treat today. Opened his compressor controller and he's using the equipment case as his neutral for the controls. This is going to be a profitable job. I had to blast united, i ordered the wire on a reel #3 3c mc and it came on the reel backwards. I called the sales rep and he said he never heard of such a thing. I hate when they do that, i get that with 12/2 mc reels sometimes also.


----------



## CheapCharlie (Feb 4, 2011)

Yup, had that before, pulls easier one way than the other.


----------

